# flag



## Dave Mount (7 Mar 2006)

I am trying to help some people locate the following items.  Any ideas or help would be appreciated

small type RCAF flag for his radio antennae (for his 1963 Willis Army Jeep***)
- RCAF decals (circle and flag tyes) to enhance his signage
- RCAF Police Armband (red) - he donated his years ago to the MP Museum
Email me at d.mount@sympatico.ca
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Guy. E (7 Mar 2006)

The decals you are best off finding a picture and having a local shop make some for you.


----------



## GOF (8 Mar 2006)

You may want to try a local Air Force Association Wing... if there is one in your area.


----------



## RangerRay (8 Mar 2006)

Try this outfit:

http://www.flagshop.com/


----------



## raymao (8 Mar 2006)

http://www.ipmscanada.com/

This site has all kinds of different decals, as mentioned in a previous post you should be able to get someone to make these for you since these ones will probably be too small.


----------



## big_castor (13 Mar 2006)

http://www.airforce.ca/kitshop/index.html

They sell ensigns and decals of various types.


----------



## 23007 (24 Mar 2006)

http://www.rcaf.com/store/

maybe not what you're looking for but has some neat things in it.


----------



## Garry (28 Mar 2006)

Just ordered, and had sent, several air force flags to a Bud in A'stan. Ordered through the flag shop, in edmonton.

Outstanding service, personable people, good price...I cannot say enough about how well they treated me.


----------

